# Gum house



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gross.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eattles-50-foot-artwork-used-CHEWING-GUM.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think "gross" is an understatement


----------

